# Keller Pendulum



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone uses one or has used one in the past. Considering buying one for my sons bow. Believe me, he need's all the help he can get. LOL. I'm kidding. It's been around for along time. Surely someone has had one.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses one or has used one in the past. Considering buying one for my sons bow. Believe me, he need's all the help he can get. LOL. I'm kidding. It's been around for along time. Surely someone has had one.


A good buddies dad has used one forever and he really likes it. He hunts in Georgia and they hunt pretty high from tree stands...climbers mostly.

Personly I don't think most of us here in Texas get high enough to really need one. I've bow hunted since 1980 and never needed to get much over 12 feet up. On a 20 yard shot there is not much angle to it....but with your son (I assume light draw weight) he might benifit from using a sight like this. The lighter slower arrows might be effected more than fast heavy arrows from adult bows.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's a good way to look at it. I will agree with you on the height part. I'm not real crazy about height's myself personally but, it doesn't seem to bother my kid at all. The biggest problem I'm trying to help him over come is the" Aim low or high" part. He just doesn't get it. He missed a real good buck early in the season because he shot over his back. The deer wasn't 6 yds. from him. Thank goodness he missed by the way. So, that's why i'm considering the pendulum sight. If I understand it right, it should take all the guess work out of it for him.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

IMO-he would have missed with any type of site at that range!

That was "buck fever" at it's best! 

Think about it....he missed by roughly 12". Next time you are around a 3-d target look at how much "off" you'd be to shoot over it. There is not enough swing in any type of sight to compensate for that...Buck Fever!

I'd say he missed his anchor or was "looking up" to see the arrow hit (my favorite thing to do). And that is what caused the miss. Trust me I've done it a ton of times!

Get up on a ladder or roof at home and place a target at a range oyu would normally shoot while hunting and you'll see a couple inches at the most at average heights <15'. That would good practic for the young man too.

I can only think of one deer or hog I missed low; 10 point about 10 years ago. I was fully expecting him to drop at the shot about 18 yards. He didn't and I clipped him on the brisket. He ran a short distance and then just walked off...didn't even bleed...got some white hair and that was it.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I agree with Captn C. I've made some 5 and 6 yard shots from a 15 foot ladder stand on some and hogs and I always hit about 4 to 5 inches high. I would let him practice simular shots and if there was a big difference, I would let him try the pendulum sight. I dont like guess work especially when it come time to make a shot, I'm 32 and I get excited I can only imagine whats going through a kids head.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't think its the sight. He just needs practice and experience. 

My son has 4 robinhoods during practice. It took him 4 shots to get his first deer (all inside 20 yards). 

When you put hair on it, they just can't seem to hold it together. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That's the story of my life.LOL


TXPalerider said:


> I don't think its the sight. He just needs practice and experience.
> 
> My son has 4 robinhoods during practice. It took him 4 shots to get his first deer (all inside 20 yards).
> 
> When you put hair on it, they just can't seem to hold it together. LOL :rotfl:


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

Practice practice practice......I have missed them 5 yards from the ground in the past. Next thing you know I am asking myself if I even looked through my peep site?.....buck fever all the way!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with most the other guys. However one point about practice, practice, practice is if he is hunting from a treestand then he needs to practice from a treestand at the same height. You can hit bulls all day long standing on the ground, but there is a BIG difference shooting from an elevated stand. Most of the time if you shoot that high at that range it is due to not drawing and then bending your body to the right angle. I can almost bet he drew his bow at an angle which would have made his anchor point way different.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes practice! When bending to shoot...bend at the hip to maintain form and keep back straight. The more animals you see or opportunities to shoot at animals on the stand, (hit or miss), will help the buck fever and gain confidence. This is not a cure all though....you never know what might step out and get you trembling again. That's part of the excitement of bowhunting.


----------

